# The Mist's of Avalon by Marion Zimmer Bradley



## Rahl Windsong (May 18, 2005)

I found this treasure at my library last week and I have hardly been able to put it down since! I love the King Arthur story and this take on it from the perspective of the women behind the throne is a real good read! I highly recomend this to anyone who loves the King Arthur story but wants it from a completely different perspective.

Rahl


----------



## MoonLover (May 18, 2005)

Yes, this book is a treasure. I first read it many years ago. Sadly, the companion books to it aren't as good, but Mists is truly a work of genius. In fact, when I now sit and think about the Pendragon times, it's the story as she outlined it that I refer to. They tried to do a TV version a few years ago but it sucked big time.
Karen


----------



## Animaiden (May 18, 2005)

The mini series didn't suck too badly.  OK, so it missed a LOT of the plot points and twisted some around, but come on, can you really expect them to condense such a good, long, and involved book into such a small miniseries?  They could have botched it a lot worse, thogh.  The book was a whole lot better.  I loved reading it when I did a few years ago.  I also think of the book when I think of Pendragon times.  This and In the Shadow of the Oak King by Courtway Jones.  Another good version of the Arthurian tale as told by a different person.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 18, 2005)

I enjoyed the book & Film, and just to make everyone envious; I have actually been part of a Beltaine ceremony....which was nice


----------



## Kraken (May 19, 2005)

It's still my favourite version of the story.  
I think it might have been the first adult fantasy novel I ever read.  Someone bought it for me when I was nine, and I adored it.  
I always liked the bard - Kevin, is it?  That doesn't seem likely, but I'm defintely remembering the name as Kevin.  I'm due a re-reading, I think!


----------



## MoonLover (May 19, 2005)

Yes, Kevin replaced Taliesen as the Merlin of Britain during the book. But he came to a nasty end, as I recall....

Karen


----------



## Alia (May 19, 2005)

Rahl... watched the TV movies series they had here in the States, loved it.  Several years later read the book, loved it. Decided since it had been a while that I had watched the movie, I would go back and do so again... hated it!  There are several stories before this one and several afterwards too by MZB. Haven't read them all, but I do have them as I slowly plug along through my reading list.


----------



## nixie (May 19, 2005)

Its been a long time since I read this,but it was a beautiful read.I normally avoid books on Arthurian legend,I'm glad my sister-in-law talked me into reading it.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (May 20, 2005)

Well I do love to read stories about how religion changes or changed society with a new belief system. So I find this version of the story very enjoyable because it is being told by characters that are able to see the changes. 

Rahl


----------



## a|one (May 20, 2005)

Read this book a long time ago, it was decent, but I don't know that I would call it a "treasure", in fact I beleive I gave it away shortly after finishing. Maybe it's just my personality but MZB has always lacked something for me, her characters are real and her concepts are somewhat original, but her prose just never really grabbed ahold of me the way Gemmel or JV Jones or GRRM.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (May 20, 2005)

Yes as I said above I like this story mostly because of the religious aspect, where the druids and priestesses of Avalon are being slowly but surely shoved aside in place of Christianity. I am nearly done with the book now and after reading most of it I don't know if I'd call it a "treasure" now as well, though I did enjoy the story.

Rahl


----------



## don sky (May 26, 2005)

You're obviously finished so what did you think, Rahl! I personall thot that it was one of the most absorbing reads ever but then again, I'd read anything with words/glyphs/symbols/characters so maybe I'm biased. Its a classic. Is the series everyone was talking about the one with one with Duncan Idaho from Children of Dune Miniseries?


----------



## mzarynn (May 30, 2005)

I came to this site raving about how much I loved "Mists of Avalon" about a year and a half ago.  It is a good book, and if you enjoyed reading the Arthur story from a woman's point of view, you might also enjoy "Firebrand," which is the story of the Trogan War from the woman's perspective.  It is also written by Marion Zimmer Bradley.  

There are very similar themes in Juliet Marillier's Sevenwaters trilogy.  It's based on an old fairy tale.  The main character is a healer and there is talk of the old ways vs. Christianity and such.  I enjoyed this trilogy even more than MZB's work.


----------



## Silk (Aug 3, 2005)

I've recently started reading this book after looking at it on my mum's book shelf for years and years.

I'm really enjoying it as I haven't read anything on the King Athour story before and don't know much about it.  

I particulaly like the povs of Morgaine and Viviane but I really dislike the Gwenhwyfar pov.  Everytime I start to think she might be ok she does something that really cuts against the grain.

I've been stuck in a Gwenhwyfar pov for quite a while now and I'm stuggling to get through!


----------



## Alia (Aug 3, 2005)

> I particulaly like the povs of Morgaine and Viviane but I really dislike the Gwenhwyfar pov. Everytime I start to think she might be ok she does something that really cuts against the grain.


 While reading this series, I found that I liked Morgaine. I found Viviane very devious. And I often wondered if her suggestions to her sister, Morgain's mother (I forgot her name) was what lead her to sleep with King Arthur's father (whose name also alludes me). If Viviane hadn't said anything then would Morgaine's mother ever considered the idea. I remember it played heavily on her mind when she went to the court for the first time. It's been a long time since I've read this book and I feel like I need to reread it now. It was a very good story!
As far as Gwen... I never cared for her... that's mainly because I liked Morgaine so much.


----------



## Silk (Aug 3, 2005)

Alia said:
			
		

> As far as Gwen... I never cared for her... that's mainly because I liked Morgaine so much.


 
I think Gwenhwyfar's a bit of a drip!

Stuggling on though I owe it to myself as probably the last person on earth who doesn't know how the story ends


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 4, 2005)

I really need to read this book again.  I read it a long time ago, on the recommendation of a friend, and loved it.  But I've come to the point where that is the most vivid thing I remember about it...that I did love it, could hardly put it down.  So I guess it's time I read it again.


----------



## don sky (Aug 4, 2005)

It was?is an awesome book! No matter which version you look at, I dont like the character of Jennifer, Gwenhwyfar, Guinevere or whatever! Arthur was better off when she ran off with Lancelot!


----------



## Loganberry (Aug 4, 2005)

one of my all time fav books...so vivid and less 'knights in shining armour' than most Autherian stories.  my favourite sections at at the begining on the isle.  glad u are enjoying this book Rahl


----------



## silvermage2000 (Aug 8, 2005)

Well i have to be honest i have never read the book,but i have seen the movie and i thought i't was good,but sometime i hope to read to the book to.


----------



## Alia (Aug 8, 2005)

The movie is nothing compared to the books... but isn't that the case of every book verses movie.

If you like the movie, silvermage, you'll love the book!


----------

